# [A]Gilneas EU - Wächter des Schicksals



## Silzaress (11. November 2008)

*WÄCHTER DES SCHICKSALS
Gilneas EU​*
Hallo liebe WoWler!

Wir, die Gilde "*Wächter des Schicksals*" (Gründung 11.02.2005), möchten uns kurz vorstellen.

Vorerst die Daten und einige kleine Infos zur Gilde:

Gildenname: Wächter des Schicksals
Gildenleiter: Blacksun; Co-Leader: Venefica

Offiziere: Silzaress, Nymphetamine, Orlado, Zartac, Vinjia, Arbos, Wodan
Raidleiter: CLaw
Homepage: www.wdsgilde.de

*WdS-Rückblick:*

Pre-BC war WdS mit eine der erfolgreichsten Gilden auf Gilneas. Geraidet wurde u.a. MC, BWL und AQ40. Leider kam es bevor es nach Naxxramas gehen konnte zu einem Bruch in der Gilde und viele der Member von WdS sind bei anderen Gilden untergekommen.

Zu BC-Zeiten rappelten wir uns allerdings wieder auf. Suchten und fanden viele alte und neue Member von denen noch heute viele bei uns sind. Mit der Gilde nihil interit sowie später auch R E B O R N bildeten wir ein Raidbündnis und raideten Karazhan (gildenintern), ZA (gildenintern), SSC, FdS, MH und BT (jeweils alle clear).

Zu WotLK haben wir uns dazu entschieden den neuen Content mit unseren neuen und alten Freunden R E B O R N anzugehen und benötigen allerdings noch einiges an neuen motivierten Membern.

Update: WdS & R E B O R N haben fusioniert und sind nun eine Gilde unter "Wächter des Schicksals".

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Sonntag: 17o - 23o Uhr
Dienstag: 19:3o - 23o Uhr
Mittwoch: 19:3o - 23o Uhr
Donnerstag: 19:3o - 23o Uhr


*Unsere Anforderungen:*

- stabiles Internet und Nutzung von TS
- hohe Raidbeteildigung (minimum 75%)
- Klassenbeherrschung
- Farmbereitschaft
- PvE Skillung
- hohe Motivation

*Unser Klassenbedarf:*

Priester: gering (1Heal / 1 Shadow)
Paladine: hoch (2 Heilpala)
Schamanen: hoch (2 Elementar)
Magier: closed
Schurken: closed
Hexenmeister: closed
Druiden: mittel (1 Eule / 1 Resto)
Jäger: closed
Krieger: closed
Todesritter: closed

*Killcounter 10er/25er:*

Naxx 10/25: Clear
Sartharion 10/25: Clear
Archavon 10/25: Clear
Malygos 10/25: Clear


Ziel ist es an 4 Tagen in der Woche kompakt + erfolgreich mit gut ansteigender Erfolgskurve zu raiden. Ein hohes Maß an Taktikverständnis und Anpassungsvermögen sollte also vorhanden sein. Ihr müsst allerdings keine WoW-Karriere vorweisen können. Auch Neueinsteigern wird bei uns die Chance gegeben sich zu beweisen. Allerdings solltest du ein Alter von 16+ aufweisen können, Ausnahmen sind auch hier möglich.

Solltest du dich angesprochen fühlen und alle Anforderungen erfüllen, bewerb dich auf unserer oben angegebenen Homepage mit dem dortigen Bewerbungsformular. Dort wird es demnächst auch ein paar mehr Infos zur Gilde geben.


Silzaress


----------



## Silzaress (12. November 2008)

Ein vierter Raidtag wird momentan bei WdS diskutiert.

/update und /push


----------



## Silzaress (14. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (18. November 2008)

Update: Die Gilden WdS und Reborn werden den Raidcontent nun nicht mehr als Allianz angehen, sondern als gemeinsame Gilde unter einem Dach. Die Fusion fand letztes WE statt. Wir bilden nun gemeinsam die Gilde "Wächter des Schicksals".

Wir suchen weiterhin verstärkt Paladine (vorrangig Heal) und Schamis (vorrangig Heal). Alle anderen Klassen sind allerdings ebenfalls willkommen/gesucht. Siehe ersten Post unter Klassenbedarf.


----------



## Silzaress (2. Dezember 2008)

Update!

Dringend Paladine und Schamanen gesucht (s.o.)!

25er Raids starten diese Woche!


----------



## Silzaress (4. Dezember 2008)

Update

25er Naxx gestartet 5/15 down!

Immer noch Leute gesucht! Siehe oben.


----------



## Silzaress (9. Dezember 2008)

Update!

Palas und Schamis gesucht!

Naxx 25: 10/15 down!


----------



## Silzaress (10. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (12. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (9. Januar 2009)

Wir suchen noch hauptsächlich Schamanen!

/push & update


----------



## Silzaress (13. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (14. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (20. Januar 2009)

Klassenbedarf angepasst!

Wir suchen hauptsächlich Heiler...


----------



## Silzaress (21. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## Silzaress (23. Januar 2009)

Malygos 25er down gelagt!

/push


----------



## Silzaress (19. Februar 2009)

Wir suchen dringend Verstärkung:

1-2 Heilpalas
2 Ele-Schamanen
1 Eule
1 Restodruide

Bewerben! Jetzt!

Hier!: >>>>www.wdsgilde.de<<<<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

